# Dual Console vs. Walk Through?



## chubbychaser1 (Jun 8, 2009)

Looking to buy a brand new boat, and I'm happy like a little girl. Question, my last two boats had full windshield walk-throughs, but I'm now considering a dual console, just to create a more room. Does anyone here fish a DC on erie, and if so does it keep you half-a** dry? Thanks.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Get a Dc and when its cold you'll wish you had a walk thru. Yes and drier too.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

When I picked up my 1860 it was a dual console. Took me about 5 minutes out of port to wish it was a walk through. It is now.


----------



## chubbychaser1 (Jun 8, 2009)

Ha! you guys are halarious. After I posted this and really started looking at the DC pics I though the same damn thing, NO WAY! My dad would probably kick my a** anyway for even considering it. We get soaked enough with the walk through. The DC just seems to make the boat feel bigger to me, that's all. Thanks for bringing me back to earth.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Wt sucks if it's windy! They catch a lot of wind IMO.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## trophy18 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ive fished in Rangers both ways.........dont get the little bubble windsheilds...........ya get wet and angry.......


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

BUY a DC.. so when ur wet and cold i can fish ur spots with my fold out cabin....:lol:


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

I covereted my WT to bubbles when I was fishing tourney's. some reasons: WT glass coming loose daily ( actually came off twice while running). fogging up most every spring morning to where you cannot see thru it. less room to get to the front of the boat. unless this happens to you or someone you know ( I never thought about it till it happened) when a rouge wave shattered a 621 windshield the tiny bits of glass get taken by the water to your drain vents in the floor and covers them. with in seconds the boat fills with water from the next wave. no way to keep the glass from the drains. no way to get the water to the bildge pumps. he was able to get the boat back to the dock, but since converted to bubbles. said he never wanted to live thru that again. yes this was a tourney on erie and yes he was the one who saved two other tourney guys who's 621 was sinking/level floating.
my wife has fished out of it both ways, and even thought it is a bit dryer she prefers the bubbles. all those hot days out there we get a much better breese to help cool and keep bugs away than with the WT. if it's windy and your running cross wind your going to get wet, just alot wetter in a tin boat as they throw the water spray up higher in the air. always advantages and disadvantages to everything.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

The only way I can see a wave actually smashing a windshield would be if one were driving ridiculously fast for the conditions.
Oh, wait, you did say this was during a tourney, didn't you. :lol:
In the past 30 years I have had a walk through on darn near every brand of walleye boat out there, never had one come loose. But I don't run like a bat out of hell either.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

I heard rumors about windshields being broken in a tourney by Port Clinton. There probably is a reason that it happened, bad weather, too much gusto on the throttle, and not staying on shore in bad conditions. I guess some value weighing fish more than the safety of themselves. 

Anyways, a WT is the way to go.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

ESOX said:


> The only way I can see a wave actually smashing a windshield would be if one were driving ridiculously fast for the conditions.
> Oh, wait, you did say this was during a tourney, didn't you. :lol:
> In the past 30 years I have had a walk through on darn near every brand of walleye boat out there, never had one come loose. But I don't run like a bat out of hell either.


I have never been in any boat that doesn't have screws/bolts that have come loose. it's a matter of the boat flexing. from a small boat to 30 + fters. it happens on everyone of them. the wave hit the windshield while he was attemping rescue. not while running. the design on my windshield attachment was very poor. it was changed the following year. it doesn't take much to shatter a windshield. glass doesn't flex well. I was re-installing mine with the new replacement hardware while in the garage and while screwing in the new brace to the bottom track .... glass everywhere ( and not due to a screw hitting the glass)! then switched to bubbles. and like I mentioned, I never thought about it till it happened, and everyone with a windshield should think about what they would do if it would happen to them. have a game plan/prior thought about what to do. as stuff happens fast and your life could be in danger quick.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

ESOX said:


> The only way I can see a wave actually smashing a windshield would be if one were driving ridiculously fast for the conditions.
> Oh, wait, you did say this was during a tourney, didn't you. :lol:
> In the past 30 years I have had a walk through on darn near every brand of walleye boat out there, never had one come loose. But I don't run like a bat out of hell either.


Been there done that Paul. 2007 FLW. We hit a wave under the Am bridge. Busted the brace from the console to the windshield. My back also felt the BANG!!!!. Windshield itself didn't break but started to come out of the channel because of no brace. I rigged it on the fly for the Pro with what we had onboard and fished the rest of the day.

Never had a problem with mine but then I don't beat the s**t out if it either like you said in tournaments.

When i got my boat it came with a SC which I knew I would convert to a W/T. Got a second console and windshield and installed myself. Not one do I regret it.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

I would think most folks have sense enough to stay in on violent weather days(and if you're 10 or 15 miles out and are unaware of wind or approaching bad weather i kinda figure you been looking to meet the grim reaper for awhile). i've had many full windshield boats..nary a problem, and i've hit more than my share of stumps, rock islands , sandbars etc. the additions of top and curtains a windshield affords is a blessing in snow,rain, bugs, even a scorching sun. gimme a FULL windshield everytime!


----------



## hacrwj (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a 16.5' side console now and get soaked every time we go out. My next boat will definitely be a WT. only question is when. Wife has approved upgrading so I'm thinking I better do it this year before she changes her mind


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

hated the WT I had. Absolutely hated it. Busted glass, busted frame, chased crap around until the day I sold the boat. 

Went with a custom CC and never looked back.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

ESOX said:


> The only way I can see a wave actually smashing a windshield would be if one were driving ridiculously fast for the conditions.
> Oh, wait, you did say this was during a tourney, didn't you. :lol:
> In the past 30 years I have had a walk through on darn near every brand of walleye boat out there, never had one come loose. But I don't run like a bat out of hell either.


:help:

Tore up everything, but the windshield :lol: "just stay on plane...." :SHOCKED:


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Had both types but only one Bubble, never again, sorry. We live in Michigan, they are great lakes and you will get wet w/o the W/T. I kind of chuckle at those plastic things they call bubble wind shields. They really don't do much do they? and for the kind of $ a new boat cost's, to me, staying dry and out of the wind is a no brainier.
And all of mine did come lose at some time, but I never thought for a minute I would prefer a cold wet ride vs a dry one. I don't do any competitive fishing, I just like to be comfortable and dry.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

W/T...Bubble...no thanks

W/A with bimini or hard top.


----------



## Ox. (Oct 17, 2010)

I have a walk through. Yes it takes up room, but there have been a few days out on the water where it's helped make the cold water and wind more tolerable.


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

Hands down w/t. The only way to go. Imo


----------

